# Wreckfest und die GPU bei 100%



## EngineTS (8. Januar 2020)

Hallo Leute,

bin mit meinem Latein am ende.
Kumpel hat sein PC von einer GTX 560 auf GTX 770 "aufgerüstet".
Wir haben paar "ältere" Spiele gespielt wie Chivraly oder das MW2 und es läuft alles weit aus besser als bei der 560.

Dann hatten wir uns gedacht... wir hätten mal Bock wie auf sowas wie "Destruction Derby" vllt kennen das noch einige von euch... der heutige ableger dazu ist ja Wreckfest.

Wir es installiert und Kumpel sagte es lagt bei ihm total ( Betriebsystem ist Windows 10 , neu aufgesetzt)

Zum Problem: Sobald man bei Wreckfest im Hauptmenü ist, läuft die GPU permanent auf 100%.  V-Sync zu deaktivieren und aktivieren und durch Einstellungen im Nvidia Tool haben keine minimalste Verbesserung gebracht.

Die Grafikkarte ist GTX 770 mit 2 GB Speicher
Jetzt hab ich meine GTX770 ebenfalls mit 2GB Speicher ( Ist zwar eine Windforce OC Version aber das spielt keine Rolle )  rein getan und die GPU läuft mit 50% Belastung. Jetzt hätte ich gedacht okay... die Grafikkarte ist defekt oder so. 

Nee ist sie nicht. Ich habe seine Graka bei mir reingetan und das Spiel läuft bei mir mit 50% GPU Belastung. 

Ich habe alle 4x Windows neu installiert, Treiber mit DDU deinstalliert, komplett neue Treiber auch aktuelle installiert und es ist egal ob sich Windows die Treiber zieht oder ich aktuelle nehme, seine Karte ist in seinem PC sofort bei Wreckfest  GPU 100%.
Zu Testzwecken habe ich mit der Graka paar std gespielt und die läuft auf meinem PC wirklich ohne Probleme...  

Sein Board ist ein P8P67 Rev 3.1 und mein ein Z97 auch von Asus. Aber wie gesagt, da beide Karten eine GTX 770 sind, ist es für mich Rätselhaft wo der Fehler herkommt. 

Mittlerweile bin ich soweit das sich ne andere Graka kaufen muss ( oder untereinander n tausch ) 

Jemand eine Idee


----------



## DKK007 (8. Januar 2020)

Wo ist das Problem?
100% GPU-Last heißt doch gerade, dass kein CPU-Limit da ist.


----------



## EngineTS (8. Januar 2020)

Problem ist, dass dieses Spiel bei der 100% Gpu Auslastung total ruckelt nicht flüssig läuft und die Graka temp ansteigt und der Lüfter wie n wilder pustet. 
Die Performance der Graka ist aber total grottig


----------



## Andregee (8. Januar 2020)

Habt ihr die PCI express Anbindung getestet 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## EyRaptor (8. Januar 2020)

Welche CPUs und wieviel Ram ist denn jeweils verbaut?
Wenn ihr die gleichen Settings und Auflösung verwendet, dann müsste das Spiel bei 100% GPU Auslastung eigentlich besser laufen.
Bei einer alten GPU wie der 770 sprechen nur 50% GPU Auslastung eigentlich dafür, dass irgendwo ein Problem besteht.

Edit:
Ist Vsync oder irgendeine FPS Begrenzung aktiv?


----------



## EngineTS (8. Januar 2020)

Andregee schrieb:


> Habt ihr die PCI express Anbindung getestet
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk



Naja meine Gtx770 läuft bei gleichen Treiber nichts im Bois verstellt gleiche Auflösung sowie alle anderen Settings flüssig und mit normaler Leistung. 
Sobald seine Graka drin ist, ist schon die Gpu im Hauptmenü bei 100% und ändert es nicht. Auch nicht im Game.

Bei mir laufen beide Karten einwandfrei.

Seine CPU i7 2600 auf nem p8p67 board  und mein i5 4690 auf nen z97 pro game board.

Es war v-sync drinne...  und als es dann geruckelt hat und die gpu Leistung sich nicht änderte hab ich mal runter und hoch geschraubt aber änderte nichts daran.


----------



## Andregee (9. Januar 2020)

Kann ja trotzdem sein das zwischen der Karte und genau dem Board bei der Anbindung ein Problem vorliegt. Ich hatte mal zeitweise den 3770k durch einen 2600k ersetzt und in Rfactor 2 nur noch 20 statt 70fps in der Boxengasse obwohl die Gpu eine 1070 in beiden Fällen voll ausgelastet war. Einfach nur aufgrund von PCI E 2.0 statt 3.0. Mit dem 3770k und PCI E 2.0 im BIOS dank dann die fps Rate ebenso massiv 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## EngineTS (9. Januar 2020)

Also das P8P67 hat in der tat Pcie 2.0, das wäre auch mein gedanke gewesen, dass es daran liegt. 
Aber meine Graka läuft da ja ohne irgendwelche ruckler.  
Takt ist identisch, Speicher identisch nur. 

Echt komisch das ganze. 
In den Steam Foren schreiben die, dass man drauf achten soll das Pcie auf x16 stehen soll. Nach dem auslesen steht auch da 2.0 x16


----------



## AchtBit (1. Juli 2020)

Am PCIE kann das nicht liegen. Ich hab das ruckelfrei mit einer PCIE 3.0 Karte auf einem PCIE 1.1 Board gezockt. Das hat im übrigen nie irgendeine negative Auswirkung gehabt.


----------

